# Poseidon vs Thor



## Glued (Dec 20, 2009)

Mythological incarnations. Who wins.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Poseidon really can't die, while Thor can.  Poseiden also can control every aspect of sea, and thus will have Thor drowning before long.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going for Poseidon, here. 

I may be wrong though. I'm not too clued up on original Norse mythology.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 20, 2009)

Wait, why can't Poseidon die?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

God of the seas, I'm guessing as long as there's water around he'll come back.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Wait, why can't Poseidon die?



The Gods in Greek Myth were immortal and couldn't die, once they usurped they're parants the Titans. They also control the underworld so if they ever lose thier bodies they can just walk back out again.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Poseidon is also God of earthquakes, so he might aswell just open up a god level quake on thor's brain.


----------



## Leeps (Dec 20, 2009)

Thor wins. He can do weather manipulation. All he has to do is control lighting and Poseiden loses.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Leeps said:


> Thor wins. He can do weather manipulation. All he has to do is control lighting and Poseiden loses.



Poseiden can't die though, and all Thor controls is Thunder and Lightning while Poseidon can control the entire sea, and make massive earthquakes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm guessing this is Lightning beats Water logic, pokemon style.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2009)

Problem is what's it going to do to Poseidon. Is he going to electrocute the whole sea :S

And even then, what's that going to achieve?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 20, 2009)

Saint Seiya Poseidon vs Marvel Thor.

Go go go!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 20, 2009)

Thor is a tool. Poseidon all the way.



Lucaniel said:


> I'm guessing this is Lightning beats Water logic, pokemon style.



Poseidon is also the god of earthquakes which means he must be a water/ground, thereby immune to electricity.


----------

